# Fascist Action Planned for Dover, Kent (5th of September)



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 28, 2020)

Yet again the far-right are targetting Dover in Kent next Saturday (5th September). They are planning to block roads and blockade the port with vehicles. They say they will not co-operate with the police like before and will try and keep a low profile to avoid detection by the police and anti-fascists/'lefties'.

There will be a demo held in soldiarity with refugees at Market Square from 11am-1pm on the same day, with the possibility of the far-right showing up, though hopefully this won't happen. Kent Anti-Racism Network (who are organising the solidarity demo) are not going to directly oppose the fascists and nationalists this time and say they simply want a dignified demo to stand with refugees. This will not necessarily stop some ,or even all, of the variety of far-right groups from trying to distrupt the demo though.

This link gives you a good idea of what is going on in Dover at the moment and who will be turning up: Far Right Seek To Exploit Migrant Arrivals – HOPE not hate

This is the video by the guy behind the far-right action (Nigel Marcham aka The Little Veteran), explaining what he has in mind for the day:


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2020)

Yer man looks like he should be shielding


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 29, 2020)

I reckon the ranty little twat will muster-up a whole 20 people on the 5th


----------



## LDC (Aug 29, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Yet again the far-right are targetting Dover in Kent next Saturday (5th September). They are planning to block roads and blockade the port with vehicles. They say they will not co-operate with the police like before and will try and keep a low profile to avoid detection by the police and anti-fascists/'lefties'.
> 
> There will be a demo held in soldiarity with refugees at Market Square from 11am-1pm on the same day, with the possibility of the far-right showing up, though hopefully this won't happen. Kent Anti-Racism Network (who are organising the solidarity demo) are not going to directly oppose the fascists and nationalists this time and say they simply want a dignified demo to stand with refugees. This will not necessarily stop some ,or even all, of the variety of far-right groups from trying to distrupt the demo though.
> 
> ...




I know it's serious but fucking hell. He'd be better off putting effort into fundraising for a basic film making course. I managed three minutes of cringing and laughing at that.


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 29, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I reckon the ranty little twat will muster-up a whole 20 people on the 5th



No they're going to oust the government and there'll be loads of tugboat captains turning up with their tugs and stuff.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I know it's serious but fucking hell. He'd be better off putting effort into fundraising for a basic film making course. I managed three minutes of cringing and laughing of that.


The font too makes me think it's more carry on than in which we serve. It'll end with a house falling down like in carry on regardless


----------



## LDC (Aug 29, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The font too makes me think it's more carry on than in which we serve.



I was watching the video and someone heard the music and asked if I was watching Blackadder.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I was watching the video and someone heard the music and asked if I was watching Blackadder.


I think I know who is standing in for baldrick


----------



## keybored (Aug 29, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> [This is the video by the guy behind the far-right action (Nigel Marcham aka The Little Veteran), explaining what he has in mind for the day:



Satirists might as well just give up at this point.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I was watching the video and someone heard the music and asked if I was watching Blackadder.


The music was the best part of it, tbf


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2020)

That's the British Grenadiers which the Christchurch murderer played as he started killing people.


----------



## tim (Aug 29, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> No they're going to oust the government and there'll be loads of tugboat captains turning up with their tugs and stuff.



They should be castigated for their traitorous lack of imagination shoved onto their tugboats and sent of to liberate the Pale of Calais from French occupation so that once more the Calais Constituency will be able to send burgesses to represent it in the Mother of Parliaments.


----------



## Athos (Aug 29, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> That's the British Grenadiers which the Christchurch murderer played as he started killing people.


What a strange coincidence.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I know it's serious but fucking hell. He'd be better off putting effort into fundraising for a basic film making course. I managed three minutes of cringing and laughing at that.



Something atavistic about the lingering shots of the cliffs though. Fortress like. That pulls on people


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> That's the British Grenadiers which the Christchurch murderer played as he started killing people.



Far right looking to recruit losers and nutters? 
(From today’s ‘freedom’ march)


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

British Grenadiers is one of the better known British military songs mind


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> British Grenadiers is one of the better known British military songs mind


Of course - prob the best, it's just so lucky though. But, brits going over there uninvited vs people coming here uninvited. It's perfect.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

My mate who got sectioned (since discharged). She worked for the NHS as a ‘lived experience tutor’* in a ‘recovery college’_. The ‘head’_ of this ‘college’* (ie her manager) insisted to the other staff (mostly pretty vulnerable people themselves with their own ‘lived experience’*) that they didn’t offer her support during lockdown because she had taken leave (due to her deteriorating mental health). She’s gone full loon since then and spent all day telling me how wonderful this ‘Freedom’ March is. 

It’s something when the NHS is driving people towards conspiraloons, with all the risk that entails. 

*don’t ask


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Of course - prob the best, it's just so lucky though. But, brits going over there uninvited vs people coming here uninvited.



Yeah I’m not defending it (as it were), but is it a cconscious reference to Christchurch, or does it reflect something about militaristic ‘traditionalism’ that appeals to a certain type of person when they are going/have gone a bit weird?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Yeah I’m not defending it (as it were), but is it a cconscious reference to Christchurch, or does it reflect something about militaristic ‘traditionalism’ that appeals to a certain type of person when they are going/have gone a bit weird?


Both and all.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

It’s interesting how he’s going on about ‘forget the groups’. I wonder if it’s not just about trying to distance from accusations of fascism (‘yeah so what if the NF turn up’) but also about seeking support/a turn out from both the DFLA heavy drinking types and The PA/PWR/WLM nerds and cultists.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

‘I don’t want to see marches’. The far right: better at killing each other but also at learning from each other?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 29, 2020)

He has since stated angrily on his youtube channel that the NF and Patriotic Alternative are not welcome on his action, but that won't necessarily stop them from showing up (these groups have their own ideas and plans for Dover). Plus other fascists and nazis will likely turn up anyway to be involved with the action.


----------



## tim (Aug 29, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Far right looking to recruit losers and nutters? View attachment 228295
> (From today’s ‘freedom’ march)




Mosleyites flying the old BUF "flash in the pan" flag,  presumably, they want to be seen as proper Fascists, with none of that "Neo". I think people were a little less tolerant of them back in the 1930's









Barricade from an anti-Mosley demonstration in 1931 in Mark Lane.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> He has since stated angrily on his youtube channel that the NF and Patriotic Alternative are not welcome on his action, but that won't necessarily stop them from showing up (these groups have their own ideas and plans for Dover). Plus other fascists and nazis will likely turn up anyway to be involved with the action.



Yeah just seen his ‘I know who you are and IM FUCKIN FEWMIN!!’ post. Odd chap.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

tim said:


> Mosleyites flying the old BUF "flash in the pan" flag,  presumably, they want to be seen as proper Fascists, with none of that "Neo". I think people were a little less tolerant of them back in the 1930's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The NBU do seem a little ‘spergy, as it were.


----------



## keybored (Aug 29, 2020)

He's live now. He's going on about antifa being unwashed but he appears to be sleeping rough 

I guess that's one way to get paypal donations from suckers.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

And fuming!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

There's no point in discussing it unless you're going to do something about it. I remember chatting with some FLA types following some shit action in London on the Strand with a helicopter over my head the entire time. Honestly, the state are loving the division.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 29, 2020)

Brief update about the 5th September:


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> There's no point in discussing it unless you're going to do something about it. I remember chatting with some FLA types following some shit action in London on the Strand with a helicopter over my head the entire time. Honestly, the state are loving the division.


Buffs medals, oddly, attempted namedrop. Personal _hardcore _experience, closeness to big boys.  Ok, got the message, _no planning or organisation_ for mass turnout event. Opposition to non-existent division on thread.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Brief update about the 5th September:




You could get away with a mask though; just say Covid, or that you're Muslim.
But why are we being instructed over some obvious shit via youtube? I can tell you answer. But people's own security is down to them.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2020)

"There's no point in discussing it unless you're going to do something about it. "

There's no point in talking about the future from the past unless you've altered that future you bottlers. That's what real working class people from the future think, because you didn't turn up you middle class wankers who tried to get people to go.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Buffs medals, oddly, attempted namedrop. Personal _hardcore _experience, closeness to big boys.  Ok, got the message, _no planning or organisation_ for mass turnout event. Opposition to non-existent division on thread.



The Spirit of 1982 is here. Or was it earlier? Or later? Nobody knows. 
Did you lose teeth? Or didn't you? Is there a photo? 
Nobody knows.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

<name> attacks me with attacks upon himself. Psychology


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The Spirit of 1982 is here. Or was it earlier? Or later? Nobody knows.
> Did you lose teeth? Or didn't you? Is there a photo?
> Nobody knows.


Hardcore _lad _now. Love it.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> <name> attacks me with attacks upon himself. Psychology


Don't do this, this road never ends well.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Don't do this, this road never ends well.



Just piss off then you fantasist.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Don't do this, this road never ends well.



Not for you, no. Just fuck off.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 29, 2020)

We don't do names here, you know that.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Just piss off then you fantasist.


You're the one inventing a long term hardcore anti-fascist personality and thinking being under a chopper is somehow proof. Keep it in your pants big lad. Don't become _a liability._


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2020)

Now, moving on (i'll let you have one more unanswered dig maggy - teeth, yeah)


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> You're the one inventing a long term hardcore anti-fascist personality and thinking being under a chopper is somehow proof. Keep it in your pants big lad. Don't become _a liability._



I'm relating an _experience_ that others who do similar may want to learn from.
But Given you don't actually do anything, your interpretation is that I'm _Bragging_
You're a very clever man. But you're also full of shit mate


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

Butchers hasn't been profiled. You see it when it happens. So can't offer solidarity. That's all you need to know.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> We don't do names here, you know that.



I'm John. Who cares? He constantly attacks me from a bullshit position. He wants to be king on a message board? How about making those changes happen? Can he do that?
Of course not. Protect the name of he who does nothing,.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Now, moving on (i'll let you have one more unanswered dig maggy - teeth, yeah)



You're quiet now?


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> the state are loving the division.



Tell us more about this division


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Tell us more about this division



Really? What do you think I meant?


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Really? What do you think I meant?



I don’t know. You didn’t say.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I don’t know. You didn’t say.



You want to enquire about something I didn't say?
You could always chum up with Butchers and invent a way to attack me.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> We don't do names here.



False sense of security eh copper?


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You want to enquire about something I didn't say?



No. Something you did 



MadeInBedlam said:


> Tell us more about this division


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I'm John. Who cares? He constantly attacks me from a bullshit position. He wants to be king on a message board? How about making those changes happen? Can he do that?
> Of course not. Protect the name of he who does nothing,.


Oh don't fucking start, jesus. Just don't use real people's names.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh don't fucking start, jesus. Just don't use real people's names.



I'm only using my own 'real' name. I've no idea about anyone else.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

What about legal names? If they even exist  of course


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 29, 2020)

Perhaps people could stop shitting on this thread which seems reasonably important.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> No. Something you did



What did I do?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Perhaps people could stop shitting on this thread which seems reasonably important.
> 
> Just a suggestion.



Perhaps Mister Important could lay off attacking me then?


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok then, Magnus McGinty, how can we ‘heal the division’ with mad upset bloke in a tent


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

In terms of ‘working with’ people whose politics leads them to believing it’s a good idea to go on the way he does, what are you actually proposing?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I'm relating an _experience_ that others who do similar may want to learn from.
> But Given you don't actually do anything, your interpretation is that I'm _Bragging_
> You're a very clever man. But you're also full of shit mate


I don't think I need to learn anything from you, you come across as atleast a bit of an idiot.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh God. It's honestly impossible to actually speak to anyone who may have voted Brexit because they probably have unacceptably dark thoughts.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> I don't think I need to learn from you, you come across as atleast a bit an idiot.



lol


----------



## LDC (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Oh God. It's honestly impossible to actually speak to anyone who may have voted Brexit because they probably have unacceptably dark thoughts.



Are you getting some threads mixed up?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> lol


Can you just go away? You are ruining this thread.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> I don't think I need to learn anything from you, you come across as atleast a bit of an idiot.



Are you still here?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 29, 2020)

I didn't kill this,


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Are you still here?


Can't you tell? Just fuck off and do everyone a favour.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 29, 2020)

thread banned


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I didn't kill this,



Dry your eyes mate, plenty more fish in the sea


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 29, 2020)

.


----------



## tim (Aug 29, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Far right looking to recruit losers and nutters? View attachment 228295
> (From today’s ‘freedom’ march)




We need a Twenty-First Century Vidal Sassoon to take these Blackshirts on


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 29, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bradford yesterday - 28.08.2020
> 
> View attachment 228339


What was going on there then?


----------



## Supine (Aug 29, 2020)

David Brent does border security lol.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 29, 2020)

Anyway, back to 5th September. This Nigel Marcham character is confindent that he will get a big turn out, with people coming from all over the country. I think a significant amount of people could turn up for his action and it wouldn't surprise me if the action was popular with a lot of people in the Dover area. Having said that, there will also likely be local people who will be pissed off at roads being blocked etc and not everyone there goes along with nationalist sentiment, most do though..


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2020)

Anyone know much about KARN?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 29, 2020)

I know some anarchists, some of whom are friends of mine, who attend their events. However I suspect that they might be a Trot front organised by former members of the SWP. That said, I don't know much about them and can't say for certain.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 29, 2020)

I don't think I'd call them militant antifascists though as they seem to be non-violent and invite politicians to their events (eg. Momentum/Labour Party and others).


----------



## Marty1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


>




The video thumbnail states ‘the biggest call out to patriots since WW2‘ - yet the video has only had 12k views on YouTube.

Im not convinced.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm posting the update video again due to the disruption on this thread


----------



## TopCat (Aug 30, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Yet again the far-right are targetting Dover in Kent next Saturday (5th September). They are planning to block roads and blockade the port with vehicles. They say they will not co-operate with the police like before and will try and keep a low profile to avoid detection by the police and anti-fascists/'lefties'.
> 
> There will be a demo held in soldiarity with refugees at Market Square from 11am-1pm on the same day, with the possibility of the far-right showing up, though hopefully this won't happen. Kent Anti-Racism Network (who are organising the solidarity demo) are not going to directly oppose the fascists and nationalists this time and say they simply want a dignified demo to stand with refugees. This will not necessarily stop some ,or even all, of the variety of far-right groups from trying to distrupt the demo though.
> 
> ...



The wobbly extended shot of the white cliffs had me in stitches. The rant afterwards could only be stomached half way through. 
The promise of the little man going live on the day from a car thrills.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 30, 2020)

TopCat said:


> The wobbly extended shot of the white cliffs had me in stitches. The rant afterwards could only be stomached half way through.
> The promise of the little man going live on the day from a car thrills.


I didn't get as far as the rant, but I thought the wobbly, erratic slow pan across the cliffs, starting and ending with various poles and bits of shit in the side of shot (each end! ), was a promising start to what was almost certainly going to be a big pile of knuckledragging, moronic racist shit.


----------



## Red Sky (Aug 30, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bradford yesterday - 28.08.2020
> 
> View attachment 228339



What was this?


----------



## Red Sky (Aug 30, 2020)

I think there's a chance this will be quite big and crucially, have local support.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 31, 2020)

Whatever the size and support of this event it will only add the the rolling snowball of shite already coming towards us. Smirking over this persons bizarreness is like laughing at Scientology or Corbyn


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 31, 2020)

Piers Corbyn in this case before you all moan


----------



## PTK (Aug 31, 2020)

I was going to write that the person playing the pipe in the video does not know how the tune goes, but that is not relevant. The thing is that fascists are mobilising, and people need to mobilise to stop them.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 31, 2020)

We get our own boats and tents?


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 31, 2020)

Cable street but with waterproofs and a thermos


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 31, 2020)

Red Sky said:


> What was this?



Still trying to find out from the photographer.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 31, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Still trying to find out from the photographer.



Why do you think it’s relevant to the thread?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 31, 2020)

Please, not another argument that will ruin the thread.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 31, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Why do you think it’s relevant to the thread?



It’s not, & I’ve deleted it. Posted in haste without bins on.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 31, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I reckon the ranty little twat will muster-up a whole 20 people on the 5th


I hope you are right, but we don't know how many will turn up on the day. Could be a large number of people.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 31, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yer man looks like he should be shielding


What does that mean exactly? I'm not familiar with the term.


----------



## Marty1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> What does that mean exactly? I'm not familiar with the term.







__





						Guidance for people previously considered clinically extremely vulnerable from COVID-19
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see


----------



## JimW (Sep 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey Marty, another link from a notoriously right wing body with no comment of your own.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 1, 2020)

JimW said:


> Blimey Marty, another link from a notoriously right wing body with no comment of your own.



Welcome to anarchism Jim


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Welcome to anarchism Jim



Not just a troll but a snidey cunt too. That's you Marty1  btw .


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 2, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Welcome to anarchism Jim





BCBlues said:


> Not just a troll but a snidey cunt too. That's you Marty1  btw .



Crap joke followed by humourless politico. Or vice versa.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 3, 2020)

So no mobilisation then?


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 3, 2020)

TopCat said:


> So no mobilisation then?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 3, 2020)

Red Sky said:


>



I guess the anti racist  demo wasn't what I meant. I'm a bit worried for them to be fair. I would probably go if I knew a few are up for it.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 3, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> What does that mean exactly? I'm not familiar with the term.



For real?

How much else of this erm, what's it called, Covid yeah that's it, passed you by over the last 6 months Count?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 3, 2020)

I see some top filth (ex marine) now has the job title of; Clandestine Channel Threat Commander. ffs


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I see some top filth (ex marine) now has the job title of; Clandestine Channel Threat Commander. ffs


Surely they could have come up with a better acronym than that.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 4, 2020)

Commandant Unreal Naval Threats


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 4, 2020)

Surely there's no need for a militant anti fascist street movement these days? Middle class ninjas etc etc


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 4, 2020)

So the latest is that Veterans for Peace will be supporting the KARN (Kent Anti Racism Network) demo. More info to follow apparently.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 4, 2020)

From reading this in the local news I would imagine there will be a heavy police presence tomorrow: Police preparing for protest amid clash fears


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 5, 2020)

Sounds a bit mental. Common law!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 5, 2020)

Certainly some people out.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 5, 2020)

Lovely.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 5, 2020)

Dover's cliffs illuminated with projections supporting refugees last night








						White Cliffs lit up with ‘refugees welcome’ ahead of protests over crossings
					

The iconic Dover landmark was lit up with a series of massive projections, including: 'These cliffs mean hope'.




					www.uk.yahoo.com


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 5, 2020)

Not a great turnout by the fash apparently


----------



## TopCat (Sep 5, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Lovely.



No doubt looking in vain for the vegans feminists and students who battered them a while back.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2020)

Little Twat been nicked then


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 5, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Not a great turnout by the fash apparently


Not a poor turnout though either by the look of it and they did manage to block roads.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Not a poor turnout though either by the look of it and they did manage to block roads.



60 fash by all accounts.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 5, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 60 fash by all accounts.


More like 100 atleast if you ask me


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 5, 2020)

I reckon they'll be back


----------



## TopCat (Sep 5, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



They will be in the pubs no?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2020)

TopCat said:


> They will be in the pubs no?



No idea, what with the Covid restrictions in pubs. I’m sure a handful will be no doubt.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 5, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No idea, what with the Covid restrictions in pubs. I’m sure a handful will be no doubt.


Maybe that's one reason for a poor turnout. No point if you can't pub it.


----------



## M Testa (Sep 5, 2020)

justice for junky failure hooligan bunny crehan flag and same old nobs.








						Time For Tommy Bye Bye!
					

Tommy On His Arse! Crivvens! Jings! And Help Ma Boab! Nothing rouses us from our trough of malaise (AKA ‘fash fatigue’) than a giant slice of schadenfreude covered in the squirty cream …




					malatesta32.wordpress.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2020)

Not sure if this is paid-for advertorial or a news report in the _Graun_ 









						Port of Dover is brought to a standstill by far-right groups
					

Flag-waving extremists and white nationalists block roads in protest over migrant Channel crossings




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 5, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 60 fash by all accounts.


I heard around 100-120 but also only 50 or 60 counter protesters


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 5, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Little Twat been nicked then



That does actually look quite out of order and makes good propaganda for them.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2020)

Red Sky said:


> That does actually look quite out of order and makes good propaganda for them.



Apparently he’d been swearing in the faces of the old bill all morning on his megaphone - was only a matter of time before they’d had enough & slammed his pin head into the ground with a public disorder breach.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 5, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Apparently he’d been swearing in the faces of the old bill all morning on his megaphone - was only a matter of time before they’d had enough & slammed his pin head into the ground with a public disorder breach.


That's exactly what happened. I watched it live.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 5, 2020)

I mean it's just some guy getting grabbed by the filth. They're not even punching him. I don't think it's a big far right propaganda win.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2020)

Red Sky said:


> I heard around 100-120 but also only 50 or 60 counter protesters



Id heard the polar opposite! Hard to tell even from boots on the ground, as some never left the pub.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 5, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not sure if this is paid-for advertorial or a news report in the _Graun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That article makes it sound like the fashies achieved something 😐

I honestly thought it would have turned out with the little bloke and a couple of his mates wondering around shouting with nobody bothering to take notice.


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 5, 2020)

Fashies


----------



## ska invita (Sep 5, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not sure if this is paid-for advertorial or a news report in the _Graun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Observer tbf


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> I reckon they'll be back


It's a certainty, being as they've been going there for many years now


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 5, 2020)

Piss poor turnout for the far right (never 400 by any account ) who were effectively policed . No doubt they’ll be back but the promise of thousands never materialised and they are left to moan about uneven policing compared to BLM. Hard to see unless who on the far right can draw in the numbers tbh at the moment . Also happy to see that ex vets exposed the Nottingham based Cumberbatch fella as gilding their lily on his military record . Be interesting see to see what they turn up on the mini action man who mouthed off a load of racist abuse at Police officers and got lifted .


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Also happy to see that ex vets exposed the Nottingham based Cumberbatch fella as gilding their lily on his military record . Be interesting see to see what they turn up on the mini action man who mouthed off a load of racist abuse at Police officers and got lifted .



Being ex-forces myself it’s little wins like that, that please me greatly. SAS beret ffs lol And as far as the ‘little twat’ goes, he probably didn’t get any closer to the Royal Artillery cap badge than the recruiting office due to having flat feet! Wankers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Being ex-forces myself it’s little wins like that, that please me greatly. SAS beret ffs lol And as far as the ‘little twat’ goes, he probably didn’t get any closer to the Royal Artillery cap badge than the recruiting office due to having flat feet! Wankers.


I'm sure he came by it honestly, buying it from eBay or similar


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 5, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Being ex-forces myself it’s little wins like that, that please me greatly. SAS beret ffs lol And as far as the ‘little twat’ goes, he probably didn’t get any closer to the Royal Artillery cap badge than the recruiting office due to having flat feet! Wankers.


Stolen Valour UK on Twitter and website do a great job about these people


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm sure he came by it honestly, buying it from eBay or similar



Like that other twat from a few weeks ago with an Army Air Corp beret & Royal Artillery belt 

I’m tempted to get a few ‘fake squaddie’ stickers printed up, & go round asking these fantasists their army numbers. No number recited, fake sticker on the face it is then.

e2a: For those who haven’t been in the forces, you never forget your number. It’s a memory tattoo.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Stolen Valour UK on Twitter and website do a great job about these people



I follow. I need to get in the faces of these beret wearing cunts more.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2020)

"Little Walt"


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Stolen Valour UK on Twitter and website do a great job about these people


 fecking hell - just took a look - how do they pull it off in the Internet world ?


----------



## M Testa (Sep 6, 2020)

someone pointed out that these phonies always pretend they're paras or SaS, never the military music regiment or office supplies. the local fish guy on the market pretends he is ex-SaS with the older folks but it's obviously a joke cos he's just a likely lad & lacks rigour.


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 6, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> . Also happy to see that ex vets exposed the Nottingham based Cumberbatch fella as gilding their lily on his military record . Be interesting see to see what they turn up on the mini action man who mouthed off a load of racist abuse at Police officers and got lifted .



Got a link to this? Fancy a chuckle


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 6, 2020)

*








						Stolen Valour UK
					

SVUK




					stolenvalouruk.wordpress.com
				



*
As for the ‘Little Twat’ apparently he did serve.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shades of Thin Blue Lineism with the Punisher-esque SVUK logo, and slightly awkward 2083-ish crusader imagery too


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 6, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Shades of Thin Blue Lineism with the Punisher-esque SVUK logo, and slightly awkward 2083-ish crusader imagery too



No idea what you’re on about tbh


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No idea what you’re on about tbh


e.g.









						Police Have Embraced the Punisher Skull as an Unofficial Logo. Now the Character's Creator Is Asking Artists of Color to Reclaim It
					

The logo, which is inspired by Nazi imagery, has been embraced conspiracy theorists and Blue Lives Matter protestors.




					news.artnet.com
				



.









						Anders Behring Breivik and the Knights Templar.
					

Anders Behring Breivik was seen as a 'lone wolf', but also self-identified as a member of an ancient Christian martial order, the Knights Templar. How did he use this precursor in developing his worldview?




					www.diggitmagazine.com


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 6, 2020)

Nigel Marcham is now out of prison. He is exaggerating how he was arrested, claiming he was 'kicked in the kidneys' and punched. He is banned from Dover (and Kent) for a while but looks like he intends for his far-right followers to return to Dover at some point. Apparently he's going to Hastings next in few days.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 6, 2020)

DaveCinzano They out cunts, if you’ve a problem with their Wordpress design, tap em up


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 6, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Nigel Marcham is now out of prison. He is exaggerating how he was arrested, claiming he was 'kicked in the kidneys' and punched. He is banned from Dover for a while but looks like he intends for his far-right followers to return to Dover at some point. Apparently he's heading for Hastings next in few days.



Should count himself lucky the old bill were there to protect him.


----------



## 19force8 (Sep 7, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> e2a: For those who haven’t been in the forces, you never forget your number. It’s a memory tattoo.


A bit like my mum's co-op number then


----------



## nogojones (Sep 7, 2020)

19force8 said:


> A bit like my mum's co-op number then


Always front line when it was divvy time


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 9, 2020)

Nonce face off


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Nonce face off



Nonce is the keyboard insult of choice.  Bandied about on the Left as much as the right.


----------



## M Testa (Sep 9, 2020)

words be 1 thing, actions another  ... 
reposts Far Right Sex Offenders List for the millionth time...


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 11, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> fecking hell - just took a look - how do they pull it off in the Internet world ?


.    A  lot around  can run for years know 2 ended up working for pmcs in Iraq. One was thrown out when his previous career turned out to be fiction. Other was running stores and dealing with clients he looked the part and could tell great stories  so got to live his dream. No one trusted him to do anything dangerous.
 Apart from other military no one really cares to check facts until things go wrong. The US take it a lot more seriously as lot of benefits to being a veteran.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 26, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Like that other twat from a few weeks ago with an Army Air Corp beret & Royal Artillery belt
> 
> I’m tempted to get a few ‘fake squaddie’ stickers printed up, & go round asking these fantasists their army numbers. No number recited, fake sticker on the face it is then.
> 
> e2a: For those who haven’t been in the forces, you never forget your number. It’s a memory tattoo.


2439 It is so ubiquitous in the army that Mrs Sas still remembers it.


----------

